# VBA to Office Scripts



## MikeMcCollister (May 11, 2020)

I hear that eventually Excel will use Office Scripts, which is based on JavaScript. From my research this is only as a preview on the web version of Excel.

Will this eventually be available for the desktop version of Excel?

Has anyone started to use this?

Will there be a means to convert existing VBA code to JavaScript (Office Scripts)?

Just looking to the future.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Yongle (May 12, 2020)

I cannot answer your specific questions but you may be interested in this


----------



## Joe4 (May 12, 2020)

Here is an interesting article for you to read: Will VBA Die in 2019? — The Spreadsheet Guru


----------



## MikeMcCollister (May 12, 2020)

Yongle & Joe,

Thanks for the video and the link. Most informative.

Mike


----------



## Joe4 (May 12, 2020)

You are welcome.


----------



## sebby_joe (Aug 5, 2021)

I think that you guys will enjoy this video from Excel Macro Mastery


----------



## MikeMcCollister (Aug 5, 2021)

sebby_joe said:


> I think that you guys will enjoy this video from Excel Macro Mastery


Good video. I guess that Office Scripts is not something that I will be dealing with for a long time if I keep using Excel on a PC.

Mike


----------

